# Unusual Ship Names



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Whats the strangest ship names you've sailed on or seen,such as Ellerman& Papayanni LESBIAN or NEVER ON A SUNDAY(egg)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Or names like...

Shaw Savill's HARPIC....

Denholm's CARPARK

BP's BRITISH PROSTITUTE

???


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

rmas cockchafer always made me laugh. sounds sore though!


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

There is of course the notorious Titan Uranus.
photo here;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/260233/title/whats-in-a-nameii/cat/503


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

There is a tug in America called 'Noon Wednesday', apparently the owner wanted all employees to know that it was no good trying to get a hold of him as he always played golf at noon on Wednesday. I think she is owned by Cresent Towing of Mobile.

Jim


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

I never did see this ship, but I did read many years ago in one of the old sixpenny "Seabreezes" of a Maltese registered ship named 
"GIVEMEWORK".
I guess the article would be in "Seabreezes" archives.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Or names like...
> 
> Shaw Savill's HARPIC....
> 
> ...


"British Prostitute" ... did anyone spend a short time on her?

John T


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

Not a ship; but I did name my Keel Boat "The Heimlich Manoeuvre". I stole the name from a float I saw in a gay parade once.
barry mac


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

_"British Prostitute" ... did anyone spend a short time on her?

John T_

To refer to an old,much discussed topic - surely in this instance you mean "a short time IN her?"


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Knob Lake, CT Bowrings


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

There used to be a small motor cruiser at Henley which was to be seen listing slightly as it weaved its way upstream a bit overloaded with blokes and numerous bottles of wine. Name : "Cirrhosis of the River".


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

barry john macauley said:


> Not a ship; but I did name my Keel Boat "The Heimlich Manoeuvre". I stole the name from a float I saw in a gay parade once.
> barry mac


Whoa, do they have gay parades in South Africa? There goes the neighbpurhood.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

john shaw said:


> _"British Prostitute" ... did anyone spend a short time on her?
> 
> John T_
> 
> To refer to an old,much discussed topic - surely in this instance you mean "a short time IN her?"


Mine was a "preposition", yours is a "proposition". However, I can't imagine the Shipping Master saying: "You love me long time?"

The name has to be a wind up, but I was hoping the punsters would see the possibilities ....the night is yet young.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

barry john macauley said:


> Not a ship; but I did name my Keel Boat "The Heimlich Manoeuvre". I stole the name from a float I saw in a gay parade once.
> barry mac


I thought the Heimlich Manoevre was what Bobby Fisher did to Boris Spassky ... But it's just the old rum, bum and baccy after all.

John T


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

As you well know John T, Woofters are only permitted in the more liberal reaches of the Empire. Here in the Rainbow nation the odd pocket of perversion will soon be eradicated, thanks be to Zuma.
As I recall the gay parade was in Liverpool or Sydney where male on male encounters are part of the fabric of life.
As for the chess match; Boris's only complaint was that after all that he did not even get a kiss.
barry mac
PS please write out a hundred times..manoeuvre and neighbourhood


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Saw a small canal cruiser called UP YAWS


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Every summer in Bermuda at The Sandys Boat Club they hold a Non Mariner's race. You can enter anything that will float that is NOT a boat!

One of my favoutite names from a couple of years ago was "CRACK OAR"!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

There was one called HUNG YUNG. It don't sound to good to me.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

barry john macauley said:


> As you well know John T, Woofters are only permitted in the more liberal reaches of the Empire. Here in the Rainbow nation the odd pocket of perversion will soon be eradicated, thanks be to Zuma.
> As I recall the gay parade was in Liverpool or Sydney where male on male encounters are part of the fabric of life.
> As for the chess match; Boris's only complaint was that after all that he did not even get a kiss.
> barry mac
> PS please write out a hundred times..manoeuvre and neighbourhood


Thanks Barry. This time I'm claiming typos ... Pecking it out on stupid iPad. Dunno about La Pool, but Sydney is certainly challenging San 
Francisco as a Gay hub.

John T


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

One of my favorites was the Indian ship State Of Mysore. Then there was that Japanese log carrier Fukyu Maru.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

After the last few comments I think this vessel would be appropriate 

AIMWELL


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

A Small river tug on the Norfolk Broads called 'Come Along' 
Another one which was a favourite was the supply vessel 'Stout Truck' A skipper I sailed with always said he was simply a 'North Sea lorry driver' which kind of fits the vessel's name.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

rig boat 'Knut Supporter'... aka?


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

I posted this the other day but it didn`t appear,iif it`s a repeat sorry.

A large tanker dry docked in Lisbon, name Santander,port of registry Santander it did look odd painted on the stern


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Happy Hooker

Oceanside Harbor California 2010

Greg Hayden


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

A American regd Pipe Layer working in the North Sea many years ago had the call sign KCUF

He delighted in the obvious 'a naughty word spelled backwards' when asked !

David
+


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

I recall seeing an Evergreen container ship once that was called "Ever Loading" (I presume they never discharged any cargo). I also saw a particularly rusty Romanian freighter called "Slobova". However, a First Prize still has to go to a Greek freighter I once saw anchored at Piraeus called "Gay Fidelity".


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

There was, in April, a boat in a driveway in Gurnard (I.O.W.) called 
"Sheila Blige"


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Blu Flu's Ajax was in Rotterdam the night Liverpool lost to them and the stern read 

Ajax 1
Liverpool 0

There was a racing yacht on the south coast called "Hoof Hearted"


----------

